# Diesel Injectors



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Some of you know I posted a thread a couple weeks ago about my 2001 Silverado putting out blue smoke. Took some advice and did some injection maintenance and new fuel filter. No help.

Ran by the local diesel service center here in town. Long story short, I need to replace some injectors. They were under warranty for 200K but since my truck is a 2001, no warranty. Only has 59K miles but that particular warranty is only good for 6 years, I think. So, I pay for it. Dropped off the truck this morning.

Should be ready for me tomorrow.

Anyone want to chip in for the mswalt diesel fund?









Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ooh! That will hit your wallet pretty hard. One thing I can tell you about early diesel injector failure is that most of the time it is caused by contaminated fuel or water in the fuel. The diesel engines in our machines, where I work, have a primary fuel filter/water separator and a (4-micron) secondary fuel filter. Some of the newer engines even have a third (4-micron) fuel filter.

With emissions regulations tightening, the dimensional tolerances on injector parts are so tight and injection pressures are so high (as high as 30,000 psi) that even the slightest amount of dirt or water in the fuel can cause the injectors to fail. The fuel is continually recycled thru the system (we only burn about 1/4 of the fuel supplied by the fuel pump - the rest returns to the tank so it cools and is continually filtered) and provides injector cooling as well as lubrication. So you can see why clean, water free fuel is necessary.

Back in 2001, these strategies were just beginning, so your injectors are probably not as sensitive as the ones used in 2009 engines, but contamination will still take its toll.

Sorry to hear of your misfortune.

Mike


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I believe the previous post is right on in regard to your injectors premature failure. Our '06 cummins has had all of its injectors replaced under warranty within its first 18 months of service. Mind you, Dodge/Cummins said it was due to a bad batch of injectors.
In the meantime, it was suggested that I change the fuel filter more often than recommended and use Diesel Kleen with every fill-up. So that is what I do. 
Be careful of going with a higher micron filter because it can cause fuel dileivery restriction and/or pump failure. I have read of that happening. So the solution would be a secondary filter system.
I'm sure you can find a lot of posts on the subject on-line at the www.duramaxforum.com Good luck. phillip


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jdpm said:


> I believe the previous post is right on in regard to your injectors premature failure. Our '06 cummins has had all of its injectors replaced under warranty within its first 18 months of service. Mind you, Dodge/Cummins said it was due to a bad batch of injectors.
> In the meantime, it was suggested that I change the fuel filter more often than recommended and use Diesel Kleen with every fill-up. So that is what I do.
> Be careful of going with a higher micron filter because it can cause fuel dileivery restriction and/or pump failure. I have read of that happening. So the solution would be a secondary filter system.
> I'm sure you can find a lot of posts on the subject on-line at the www.duramaxforum.com Good luck. phillip


I've heard of Duramax's of about that vintage where the owners fitted them with a very large very fine filter. The finer holes in the media increase pressure drop like Phillip indicated, but if you increase the surface area of the filter, you can return the pressure drop to normal. I want to say it was either a CAT or Cummins industrial engine filter, and it supposedly would last longer and protect the injectors. I'm sure you could find info on some Duramax owners website. Perhaps Carey has seen some of the RV haulers using this type of setup.









I am very sorry to hear of your troubles though Mark.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I hate to say, but very few of us use aftermarket filters. Most all of the guys with dodges get 3-500k out of a set of injectors. Most all of us use fuel additives that have water dispersers in them. We all fuel at some of the worst stations in the country and have excellent luck with our fuel systems. I use a foriegn made Lub a Finer filter made by champ laboritories bought at auto zone. Its made in bulgaria. I tried baldwin, wix and all the top brands. I didnt like them. Most all of us rv haulers use lub a finer filters too. From our experience they filter better. Champion Laboritories has some coalesor(spelling) coating technology applied to the filter that most of us feels is a better water separator than any other brand. We really dont care about micron ratings..

We all change our fuel filters each oil change. There has been times Ive had to change 3 filters over the span of my 15000 mile oil life. We dont really worry about dirt. We worry about water. Water is what does the damage to fuel injectors, not dirt. Since our fuel doesnt sit in our trucks is my guess why we all have great luck.

I read all of the forums and see everyone having injector problems. But for us guys who run our trucks to death they last a very long time.

I have 250k on mine and have had some trouble here and there. When I have a filter plug up, I pull the filter and drain the fuel. I then replace the filter and fill the fuel canister with power service. I start my truck and let it run for a few seconds and shut it off for the night. I let the power service do its thing overnight. I start it in the morning and go out and put a good load on he engine. The problem I was having went away both times. I had these problems a good 100k ago.

So I dont know. The general public doesnt drive there trucks enough is my guess. I really dont know why the public has all these injector troubles and guys using the same truck out on the road have virtually no problems at all.

I know the early 2000's dmax's have troublesome injectors. I would never take my truck to a dealer for service though. I would take it to a shop that specializes in fuel injection and fuel injection technolgy. They will save you a ton from what a dealer will charge from what ive learned. they also have injector testing benches right there in there shop.

Sorry so long but this is what I have learned from the other guys. Its working for me too.

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't drive my tow vehicle much...so its gas. That does make me wonder why " if you run it to death it will last" but if you don't drive it very often it has issues....Wierd. I guess you should change the filer often and add a quality additive to the fuel. Has any one heard the ultra low sulfur fuel causing injector failure since the old fuel acted as a lubricant for the top end? I heard about new fuel not being engine happy and to tree happy.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I don't drive my tow vehicle much...so its gas. That does make me wonder why " if you run it to death it will last" but if you don't drive it very often it has issues....Wierd. I guess you should change the filer often and add a quality additive to the fuel. Has any one heard the ultra low sulfur fuel causing injector failure since the old fuel acted as a lubricant for the top end? I heard about new fuel not being engine happy and to tree happy.


Careful Chief! I had injector problems with my Vette because I didn't drive it enough. Seems a couple injectors went bad due to shellacing(sp?). The injectors weren't cheap but I saved $$ by doing the work myself and won't have to take out a second mortgage, like Mark.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Ouch, that repair is gonna cost ya. I usually find that when GM issues an extended warranty then the product is most likely gonna fail within the time frame. My 2001 TransAm had barely 33,000 on it when the passenger catalytic converter failed. My friend with an 03 Sierra 2500 had his fail around 40K and 4 years. GM extended the warranty to 7y 80000m I believe so we were both covered under warranty but still a pain the the butt. Looks like you just missed yours by a year:

_General Motors has extended the Duramax 6600 fuel injector warranty coverage for owners of all 2001, 2002 & 2003 model-year Chevrolet and GMC Duramax 6600 equipped pickup trucks and 2003 medium-duty trucks. Issued 10/10/2006, GM Document ID#1866141 & recently #04039B indicates that additional injector warranty coverage is now available for a period of 7 years from the date the vehicle was placed into service or 200,000 miles - whichever occurs first. _

It's close and way under the mileage, maybe you could call your regional GM rep and beg him to get it covered?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Dub said:


> It's close and way under the mileage, maybe you could call your regional GM rep and beg him to get it covered?


Mark - this suggestion sure is worth a shot.

-CC


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> It's close and way under the mileage, maybe you could call your regional GM rep and beg him to get it covered?


Mark - this suggestion sure is worth a shot.

-CC
[/quote]

As a previous all-GM owner I was able to get them to replace a heater core in my Tahoe for free just out of warranty by a few thousand miles. They are hurting for repeat buyers in this market so play to that, but if you have bought several cars and trucks from them make sure you remind him that you are a repeat customer and would like to be again. If it doesn't work with your regional rep, call someone higher. At 59K miles there is no reason they shouldn't replace them under warranty as it is obviously a repeat problem with many vehicles otherwise they would have never extended the warranty in the first place.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dub said:


> Ouch, that repair is gonna cost ya. I usually find that when GM issues an extended warranty then the product is most likely gonna fail within the time frame. My 2001 TransAm had barely 33,000 on it when the passenger catalytic converter failed. My friend with an 03 Sierra 2500 had his fail around 40K and 4 years. GM extended the warranty to 7y 80000m I believe so we were both covered under warranty but still a pain the the butt. Looks like you just missed yours by a year:
> 
> _General Motors has extended the Duramax 6600 fuel injector warranty coverage for owners of all 2001, 2002 & 2003 model-year Chevrolet and GMC Duramax 6600 equipped pickup trucks and 2003 medium-duty trucks. Issued 10/10/2006, GM Document ID#1866141 & recently #04039B indicates that additional injector warranty coverage is now available for a period of 7 years from the date the vehicle was placed into service or 200,000 miles - whichever occurs first. _
> 
> It's close and way under the mileage, maybe you could call your regional GM rep and beg him to get it covered?


I experienced injector failure on my 2002 Duramax at 85000 miles. The replacement was covered in full by my local Chevy dealer under the above special order. No problems since, runs like a champ!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mv945 said:


> Ouch, that repair is gonna cost ya. I usually find that when GM issues an extended warranty then the product is most likely gonna fail within the time frame. My 2001 TransAm had barely 33,000 on it when the passenger catalytic converter failed. My friend with an 03 Sierra 2500 had his fail around 40K and 4 years. GM extended the warranty to 7y 80000m I believe so we were both covered under warranty but still a pain the the butt. Looks like you just missed yours by a year:
> 
> _General Motors has extended the Duramax 6600 fuel injector warranty coverage for owners of all 2001, 2002 & 2003 model-year Chevrolet and GMC Duramax 6600 equipped pickup trucks and 2003 medium-duty trucks. Issued 10/10/2006, GM Document ID#1866141 & recently #04039B indicates that additional injector warranty coverage is now available for a period of 7 years from the date the vehicle was placed into service or 200,000 miles - whichever occurs first. _
> 
> It's close and way under the mileage, maybe you could call your regional GM rep and beg him to get it covered?


I experienced injector failure on my 2002 Duramax at 85000 miles. The replacement was covered in full by my local Chevy dealer under the above special order. No problems since, runs like a champ!
[/quote]

Contacted GM to see if they'd help out. No answer yet. But I won't hold my breath!!

Got the truck back yesterday. You guys were right. Hit the pocketbook fairly hard. OUCH!

Mark


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Being a boater on the WestCoast, we were always told to ensure you keep your diesel tanks topped up to keep any water out of the system. I try to fill up before I reach a half tank, plus I use one of the add-in products most fills. Here's hoping for no problems.

GM is a really good company to deal with on issues like yours. I hope you have good success!


----------

